# Pentoxifiline



## Ribeena

Hi,  I would be grateful for any info or details of your experiences regarding these tablets

I have been taking Pentoxifiline for the last few weeks and have experienced some terrible headaches, that seem to move around my head!  At times they are so bad I cannot sleep at night!  They come and go with intensity but never entirely disappear.


Has anyone else suffered any side effects from these tablets and if so what - I am supposed to be taking these tablets for some time and I am trying to work out what has been causing these headaches.  
I have also been taking Belara. 

Many thanks

Ribeena


----------



## cb64

Hi Ribeena

I took Pentoxifilline which I bought in Spain and Trental the USA/UK version which I bought in the UK.

When I go home tonight, if I have still got the instructions, I will look at the contraindications and post it on here.

I didn't really get any side effects particularly. I did go to the loo a lot but since taking all the meds I do try to drink between 2-3 litres of water a day (so it could be that).

take care
cb64


----------



## Ribeena

Thanks cb64 - that would be great.  
I think your point about water is good I really must try to keep up the quantity - I find it really difficult some days.
I have confirmed with IM that I need to keep taking these tablets and havn't many left now - do you happen to know how I can go about getting some more?  You mention a UK version, can I buy these?  

Hope you are keeping well

Ribeena


----------



## cb64

Hi Ribeena

When I ran out of meds. I asked IM to get Dr Walker to send me a prescription. I didn't have a GP on board at the time and couldn't stand the thought of having to explain everything.

Dr Walker is a British doctor and registered with the General Medical Council (GMC). I think that's correct. The point is Dr Walker will write her GMC number on the prescription. This is a private prescription so when you receive it, it will be on IM letterheaded paper - not like the UK NHS scripts we are use to. Take this to the chemist (shop around first for the best price). I had to explain several times to the chemist it was private etc they checked anyway and fulfilled the script.

The script. is more expensive than NHS scripts as it is private. I paid about £32.00 (I think) for 120 tablets. (I paid about £12.00 when I bought them in Spain.)

Hope this info helps.

I will post the contraindications on a separate thread as it may be easier for anyone else to see. 

Definitely try to keep up with the water intake. We take lots of meds during each cycle and I think it helps to keep the system flushed out.

good luck 
cb64


----------



## Ribeena

cb64 - Thanks so much for all the information - it has been really helpful - so good to know there are others out there who know what you are talking about and will help if possible.  Hooray for FF!! 

I read the list you posted re contraindications - thanks so much - I have the headaches, itchy neck and have had severe vomiting (disgusting) - so it may all be coincidental, but may not.  
Anyway I am pleased to say it all seems to be settling down,    I have persevered with the meds, but as you suggested drank loads more water, I have also been making sure that I take them with meals, which I wasn't always before.
I visited my GP who thought I might have got into a cycle of tension migraine headaches - apparently if this happens many over the counter drugs can make it worse!  She prescribed me a paracetamol based drink with anti sickness that is more easily absorbed to take for two days to break the cycle - so far so good!

Since yesterday afternoon I have been more or less headache free (although don't want to speak too soon), it makes such a difference, I have far more energy and I actually cleaned some windows!  I get so fed up when I can't do anything!

Now just got to get on to get some more of the meds.  Can I just ask you another question did you have to ask Dr Walker to prescribe the English version or will the UK pharmacy just know what to give me?


----------



## cb64

Hi Ribeena

good to hear that you are feeling a little better.

I would persevere if you can with Pent. I'm absolutely positive this is one of the things that helped me.

I emailed IM asking them to ask Dr Walker to send me a prescription. The prescription just said Pentoxifylline. When I collected the meds the box said Trental and pentoxifylline was like a subhead underneath. They are the same thing.

I took them around meal times. On one occasion I took one tablet on an empty stomach and went to the gym. I had to leave the gym early because I felt ghastly. I thought I was going to be sick and felt extremely dizzy. I didn't make the same mistake again.

I thought the meds had a great effect not just on the uterus. I had loads more energy too. I suffer from cold hands and feet and it certainly helped (although not cured) that as well.

Are you taking vitamins etc?

best wishes
cb64


----------



## Newday

can I ask you ladies what strength your trental is? and how often are you taking them. Just wondering if the doe is the same for all of us

Dawn


----------



## Ribeena

Dawn,  I am on 400mg every 12 hours - I hadn't thought that people maybe on different doses!

cb64 - thanks again for your help - I have contacted IM and they are sending me a prescription in the post - so I should be ok for that - I am still feeling much better,   so I think taking the meds with food and drinking more water has definitely helped as I have also stopped taking the medicine the Dr prescribed now.  Yes!  I usually have really cold hands and feet and they are a lot warmer - also the skin on my legs is definitely softer!  Oooo Errr!  
My only concern now is whether or not I should be taking them with my pesky polyp opp coming up considering their purpose is to improve blood flow?   Oh there's always something to worry about isn't there?  And of course it is the weekend now!  I think it maybe safer not to take any more until after my opp on Tuesday as I'm sure I read somewhere on FF that people had been advised to stop taking them prior to egg collection, just in case and then to restart afterwards.  I can seek advice from IM and my consultant on Monday but feel it maybe safer to stop than find out I should have done but didn't - if that makes sense!  I still have quite a way to go before tt to improve blood supply.  Did you stop them before and over your et?
Hope all went well for you today,  

Have a lovely weekend and take care

love Ribes


----------



## crusoe

I'm on 400mg every 12 hours too but unlike Ribeena I haven't had any problems - hope you feel better soon Ribeena.

Apparently IM like to give a 600mg dose but the standard dosage in the UK is 400mg so they up it to 800mg. I got several boxes of Pentoxiffiline in Spain  and it is really cheap there.

Love Crusoe
xx


----------



## cb64

Hi Ribeena

I took Pent. all the way through the 2ww. After conflicting advice Dr R told me to stop taking Pent. now that I have a positive pg. It was quite hard for me to stop though but I am following the docs orders. 

I think in your case I would start taking the meds after the op. Clarify it with IM though. After the op you should have enough recovery time and then waiting for a match etc for the meds to work.

good luck
keep in touch
cb64


----------



## Ribeena

Hi,
Well just about back to normal after opp.

Crusoe - thanks for the info and good wishes.  I have ordered some more meds from the Italian pharmacy, not as cheap as Spain but needs must.  Thinking about it I don't know why IM didn't prescribe more when I was out there, the amount they prescribed was never going to be enough!  I should have picked up on it but I didn't - I was there on my own and it is hard to think of everything,   never mind.
Good luck with your next trip out,    

cb64 - I stopped taking it for 3 days over opp and then I received a reply from IM stating that I could have continued through opp etc but if I had had a break of 2-3 days it would not matter, so thats OK.
I haven't had a repeat of headaches etc, so, either the GP was right and it was tension migraines or my body has got used to them either way I am just happy to be pain free and feeling a lot more 'normal'. What ever that is  
As far as vitamins go I am taking pregnacare, 100mg flaxseed, 30mg COQ10, 500mg vit C, 500mg evening primrose - did you take any vitamins/supplements?
It must have been difficult to stop the pentoxifiline, I would be terrified of causing anything to go wrong especially if getting conflicting advice, but you are fine and have seen babies heartbeat!   What a milestone!

Take care

Love Ribeena


----------



## Newday

Hi Just wondering where the contradictions were posted?

Thanks

Dawn


----------



## cb64

Hi Dawn

See page 3.

I posted them a few weeks ago. Don't get too concerned though, most women seem to take them and are ok.

cb64


----------

